# Cosa significa "Fare"? - Renzo Piano



## aristocat (23 Settembre 2011)

[video=youtube;C2FYIvcU24g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2FYIvcU24g&feature=youtu.be[/video]
"L'arte ha sempre acceso una piccola luce negli occhi di chi la frequenta - Renzo Piano"


----------



## aristocat (23 Settembre 2011)

Testo integrale (qualora togliessero via la clip da Youtube)

Merita, è molto bello, mi fa piacere proporlo qui.

ari
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:: Fare bene ::

Fare, costruire, è la più antica scommessa dell'uomo
insieme allo scoprire, al navigare, coltivare i campi
è un nobile mestiere quello dell'architetto, se fatto bene.
Fare bene. Per fare bene, bisogna capire e ascoltare
E' un'arte complessa, quella dell'ascolto.
è difficile, perchè spesso le voci di quelli che hanno più cose da dire sono discrete e sottili
Ascoltare non è obbedire, ascoltare non è trovare i compromessi
Ascoltare è cercare di capire, e quindi fare i progetti migliori.

:: Fare per gli altri ::

Fare per gli altri, si diceva una volta "fare il bene comune"
bisogna sempre ricordare che fare architettura significa costruire edifici per la gente
Università, musei, scuole, sale per concerti
sono tutti luoghi che diventano avamposti contro l'imbarbarimento
sono luoghi per stare assieme, sono luoghi di cultura, di arte,
l'arte ha sempre acceso una piccola luce negli occhi di chi la frequenta

:: Fare con attenzione ::

Fare con attenzione, perché la Terra ha scoperto e ci ha ormai avvisato
la propria fragilità
Per questo non credo nell'energia nucleare
e credo invece fermamente nelle energie rinnovabili
L'Italia non ha giacimenti di uranio
L'Italia ha molto sole, e tanto vento.

:: Fare bellezza ::

Fare bellezza è una parola, o almeno provarci
la bellezza è imprendibile, se allunghi la mano ti scappa
ma se la definisci come facevano i Greci "il bello e il buono", il bello e il buono che stanno insieme
allora tutto diventa possibile
La bellezza e l'utilità messe assieme vincono il formalismo, vincono l'Accademia.

:: Fare silenzio ::

Fare silenzio, cioè costruire emozioni
talvolta l'Architettura cerca il silenzio, e il vuoto in cui la nostra coscienza si possa ritrovare
Il silenzio è un po' come il buio, bisogna avere il coraggio di guardarlo
e poi pian piano si comincia a vedere il profilo delle cose
quindi l'architettura è anche l'arte di creare i luoghi per il silenzio, per la meditazione.

:: Lasciar fare::

Lasciar fare
bisogna lasciar fare i giovani, bisogna mettersi un po' da parte
nel mio studio lavorano ogni anno venti studenti provenienti da tutto il mondo a bottega
bisogna valorizzare il talento, bisogna che la politica faccia i concorsi
ci sono tantissimi giovani talenti che non hanno nulla da fare
Oggi un architetto in Italia ha poche possibilità prima dei cinquant'anni
C'è un'intera generazione che è stata tradita.
La politica teme il talento
perché il talento ti regala la libertà e la forza di ribellarti.

:: Andare via o restare? ::

Secondo me i giovani devono partire, devono andar via; ma per curiosità, non per disperazione.
e poi devono tornare.
Andare! I giovani devono andare... andare. ... un po' come ho fatto io, che son sempre partito
e son sempre tornato
E devono andare per capire com'è il resto del mondo
ma anche per un'altra cosa, ancora più importante: per capire sé stessi
perché c'è un'italianità
non è quella dell'orgoglio nazionale.
Noi dobbiamo capire una cosa: noi siamo come dei nani sulle spalle di un gigante. Tutti.
E il gigante è la cultura, la cultura antica che ci ha regalato una straordinaria, invisibile capacità di cogliere la complessità delle cose
articolare i ragionamenti, tessere arte e scienza assieme.
E questo è un capitale enorme
e per questa italianità, c'è sempre un posto a tavola, per tutto il resto del mondo.


----------



## aristocat (24 Settembre 2011)

altra chicca, sempre di Renzo Piano:

“A questi ragazzi noi mica spieghiamo o insegniamo niente: li facciamo stare di fianco. E io li invito, scherzando ma mica troppo, a prendere. Anche perché io ho fatto così. 
Quest’idea di rubare, devo dire: rubare e mandare anche un po’ a quel paese il maestro, perché bisogna anche fare così, ovviamente. E difatti io non mi incazzo mica. Mi mandano a quel paese, ci vado, e buonanotte. È nella natura delle cose”.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2011)

Mah...ma io ce l'ho a morte con lui...Cavolacci amari...per convinverlo a mettere un organo nella basilica di padre pio, si videro i sorci verdi, e al palazzo della musica niet...dove ogni auditorium d'Europa ne ha...
A me non piacciono molto le sue idee...


----------



## aristocat (24 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...ma io ce l'ho a morte con lui...Cavolacci amari...per convinverlo a mettere un organo nella basilica di padre pio, si videro i sorci verdi, e al palazzo della musica niet...dove ogni auditorium d'Europa ne ha...
> A me non piacciono molto le sue idee...


 Capisco il tuo disappunto .. ma a prescindere dal personaggio "Renzo Piano", e da altre sue esternazioni su cui non sei d'accordo... obiettivamente mi è sembrato un discorso bellissimo, molto vero; sulla questione del "fare bene" e non solo, mi ricorda una persona a cui credo di dover molto e che sarà sempre importante per me


----------



## contepinceton (25 Settembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo disappunto .. ma a prescindere dal personaggio "Renzo Piano", e da altre sue esternazioni su cui non sei d'accordo... obiettivamente mi è sembrato un discorso bellissimo, molto vero; sulla questione del "fare bene" e non solo, mi ricorda una persona a cui credo di dover molto e che sarà sempre importante per me


Beh ovvio ma da altri punti di vista è un genio eh?


----------

